# If you dont like sir Crecquillon im sueing you whit my jewish lawyer (humorist post)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay so i feel sad and alone, that worship Mister the great Thomas Crecquillon, im a tad bitter,i feel like a misunderstood classical renaissance art love, and a musicoligist in the soul & a brainiac of classical of renaissance please excuse my lack of modesty, but i think i can be one of the figure of authority in the renaissance domain ,read a lot's about it i have zillion renaissance cds(mildly exagerating).

So if i says Crecquillon a bigger genieous a figure of importance , a ''compositeur phare'' among the ocean of classical renaissance utter joy and fabuleous harmonie's, by all mean necessary get some Thomas Crecquillon , it's well worth the admition, not the most dissonant polyphonist (rather closer to Victoria ****rapuntic straightfowardness in missa), but by god mean so mutch enjoyable.

You guys need Mort ma Privé cd on Brabant ensemble (crucial release or introduction), than there is helas something that feature song's, and Crecquillon split whit Francisco Guerrero you dont wont to miss this my friends, recognise the genieous of this man please someone he deserve his laurels, please give to Cesars what remain his, Sir Crecquillon his a musician of Distinction, a good brand of kaviar (if your russian) for the snack and we all know music is food for the mind & soul, so listen go to your local records stores or dowloads whatever the afforered mention cd, common guys for christ sake this gentelmen so underrated it sicken me.

Someone please cheer me up and says something that goes like this
1- i did not knew Crecquillon music well but now im a fanboy.
2-your not alone deprofundis i acknowledge he made incredible music!

But guys what about his motets are there cd of this , im dying to hear a cd of CrEcquillon motets, make my dream come true, says well deprofundis grab this one?

Hey i love you guys, sincere devoted of classical sir deprofundis salute and honnored you all reader, loyal friends, fans, groupie, kind op , and benevolant haters (if sutch thing exist, i toss a joke to end this _

:tiphat:

P.s the punchline is the following a Jewish lawyer never lose a cause, so you better learn to appreciated the charming polyphony & melancholia of Crecquillon!!! :lol:


----------

